# What is your oldest bicycle?



## bicycles123

I will start it off... A 1911 Mead Ranger.  And yes, I think I will put it up for sell.


----------



## Backpedaler

1890s? no name - have it apart and going to powdercoater . . .


----------



## bicycles123

Wow...please post the after pictures!  Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

The mighty wrought iron velocipede!  Probably from 1869- the general layout looks like a Pickering, and the velocipede craze went flat in the US in 1870.  after re-bushing most moving parts it is surprisingly rideable.  At least downhill and on level ground...  Up hill is a chore, and at some point the steel tire will start slipping against the asphalt.  Apologies on the shortage of complete pictures. I really don't think I will ever have one older than this.



http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/ca 1869 Boneshaker/


----------



## bricycle

1891-2 Whatchamacallit


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Very neat!  Is it a cushion tire or pneumatic?  Is the rear wheel radial spoked on the drive side?  I really like the band brake and the mounting step.


----------



## bricycle

Andrew Gorman said:


> Very neat!  Is it a cushion tire or pneumatic?  Is the rear wheel radial spoked on the drive side?  I really like the band brake and the mounting step.




Thanks Andrew. Front and rear both sides are radial spoked. Think it was converted to pneumatic at some point.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

That was a pretty popular upgrade- does it have holes in the rims for the valve stem?  And do they look factory or a field repair?  You really need to get it back on the road.  I am slowly working on a cushion tire that is a year or two later:
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/Cushion Tire Safety/
The Wheelmen and the Veteran Cycle Club are great resources for these very elderly bikes.


----------



## Wayne Z

My newly acquired Pope Columbia model 50. Lookin for proper bars & stem ect. Think I'm gonna loose the English fenders And add a rod brake and lamp to the front.


----------



## bricycle

Andrew Gorman said:


> That was a pretty popular upgrade- does it have holes in the rims for the valve stem?  And do they look factory or a field repair?  You really need to get it back on the road.  I am slowly working on a cushion tire that is a year or two later:
> http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/Cushion Tire Safety/
> The Wheelmen and the Veteran Cycle Club are great resources for these very elderly bikes.




The valve holes appear home brew, I recently joined the Wheelmen.


----------



## Barkeep

my oldest, unfortunately, is much much newer than the post so far. Amazing bicycles by the way. 1932 Elgin 26" boys youth model. I would venture it to be almost entirely original aside from the wartime single tubes. My apologizes for the "late" model I'm posting...


before and after a little rub down of the ivory painted parts


----------



## Wayne Z

That bike is awesome! Don't apologise, Thanks for posting. I've got one similar, newer than that, it's my favorite rider. Late 40's with a "Rex" badge.


----------



## bicycles123

Great bike!


----------



## ridingtoy

My oldest is a 1933 Little Prince:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/toys-prams/4662445740/in/photostream

Next to that is a 1939 or so Schwinn:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/toys-prams/4783645381/in/photostream

Dave


----------



## dfa242

My oldest is a circa 1883 54-inch Columbia Roadster -


----------



## dfa242

Barkeep said:


> my oldest, unfortunately, is much much newer than the post so far. Amazing bicycles by the way. 1932 Elgin 26" boys youth model. I would venture it to be almost entirely original aside from the wartime single tubes. My apologizes for the "late" model I'm posting...
> 
> No apologies needed - that is one beautiful original bicycle!


----------



## scrubbinrims

I have three 28" motorbikes in the stable, this being the oldest, a 32 Shelby pictured as I bought it (and where).
Cleaned up great, just having some tire difficulties with the G and J clincher rims and haven't found a vintage solution yet.










I don't get into the early "wheelmen" stuff for number of reasons and I am unspecialized with balloon tires enough as it is.

Chris


----------



## dfa242

bricycle said:


> 1891-2 Whatchamacallit




That's most definitely one of the nicest Whatchamacallits *I've* ever seen...


----------



## dfa242

scrubbinrims said:


> I have three 28" motorbikes in the stable, this being the oldest, a 32 Shelby pictured as I bought it (and where).
> Cleaned up great, just having some tire difficulties with the G and J clincher rims and haven't found a vintage solution yet.
> View attachment 43004View attachment 43005View attachment 43006View attachment 43007
> 
> I don't get into the early "wheelmen" stuff for number of reasons and I am unspecialized with balloon tires enough as it is.
> 
> Chris




That fox decal is really cool.


----------



## bricycle

dfa242 said:


> That's most definitely one of the nicest Whatchamacallits *I've* ever seen...




Thanks buddy!


----------



## danny7147

1905 Royal Sunbeam 






Rusted, but historically an important English bike, 6th oldest Sunbeam known to the register


----------



## bicycles123

I really like the Sunbeam!  Thanks for sharing...


----------



## pelletman

dfa242 said:


> My oldest is a circa 1883 54-inch Columbia Roadster -
> 
> View attachment 43003




That is either 88 or 9 if the saddle is correct.  I think it was called a "Semi Roadster"


----------



## Larmo63

*1912 Racycle*

Restoration STILL underway. I kinda want to get it right.


----------



## bicycles123

WOW!  Great Bike!  Thanks.


----------



## bricycle

Larmo63 said:


> Restoration STILL underway. I kinda want to get it right.




Larmo...that is awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larmo63

*Clean Lines*


----------



## dfa242

pelletman said:


> That is either 88 or 9 if the saddle is correct.  I think it was called a "Semi Roadster"




Thanks for the correction Dave - I know I can always count on you!


----------



## dfa242

Larmo63 said:


>




Clean indeed - and those Racycle sprockets are so cool.


----------



## dfa242

danny7147 said:


> 1905 Royal Sunbeam
> 
> View attachment 43062
> 
> Rusted, but historically an important English bike, 6th oldest Sunbeam known to the register




Really cool bike - I've always loved those old English chain guards.


----------



## 66TigerCat

dfa242 said:


> Clean indeed - and those Racycle sprockets are so cool.




What's the story with the dragon ? Is that from a Racycle catalog ? One of the most awesome graphics I've seen for a bicycle company !


----------



## jeflasley81

i was going to brag about the bike my dad bought me in 1990. your bikes are more than vintage dude


----------



## dfa242

66TigerCat said:


> What's the story with the dragon ? Is that from a Racycle catalog ? One of the most awesome graphics I've seen for a bicycle company !




I was wondering the same thing.  Larmo, what's up with that - is it from a catalog?


----------



## Larmo63

Someone sent the graphic to me. It might be from the Nostalgic site, but it would make a cool t-shirt!

The sprocket shown is a Roadster type, also used on the racer. The Pacemaker has the huge one

and the frame to accommodate it.


----------



## bicycles123

Is Andrew's 1869 the oldest?


----------



## Wing Your Heel

*1886 X frame*

1886 Crossframe







Unidentified. Know it's first year because no stays or supports (or, more important, fittings for them) anywhere. Plain bearings.

Purchased the period saddle separately for £200. Fitted it to the bike. Carefully wheeled the bike out of my van to Afriston Clergy House for the photoshoot. After photos, couldn't resist jumping on and riding it back to the van. Snap. Saddle top broke in half


----------



## brownster69

*1912 columbia*

1912 columbia model 212 is my oldest it now has the correct quill pedals on it 
i am now looking for wood or cork correct grips if anybody has a pair...................







View attachment 43881


----------



## bricycle

Wing Your Heel said:


> 1886 Crossframe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unidentified. Know it's first year because no stays or supports (or, more important, fittings for them) anywhere. Plain bearings.
> 
> Purchased the period saddle separately for £200. Fitted it to the bike. Carefully wheeled the bike out of my van to Afriston Clergy House for the photoshoot. After photos, couldn't resist jumping on and riding it back to the van. Snap. Saddle top broke in half




Sweet ride! sorry about the saddle.....


----------



## dfa242

_"Sweet ride! sorry about the saddle..... "_

...what he said!  That is one beautiful machine.


----------



## Wing Your Heel

'Is Andrew's 1869 the oldest?'


- Does an 1869 project count or does it have to be on the road?


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Anything from the 1860's is old enough that it doesn't matter  too much if it's roadworthy or not.  Are you talking about your velocipede project from France?  I'd love to see some more pictures.  Just find a blacksmith and a wheelwright and you are almost on the road!  I found a local artist blacksmith who did a very nice job on forge welding a crack in my rear fork.


----------



## bicycles123

Hmmm....good question.  I really didn't set any rules, so it's the oldest so far I think.


----------



## Wing Your Heel

*1869 boneshaker project*

I'm building a velocipede tricycle. Here's the story so far...



I'm designing one which will look like this.

I'll use it to display my stereoscopes and cycling stereoviews, to illustrate how photography and bicycles evolved together








Here's the parts, still not arrived from France (my friend will deliver it when he comes over to Brighton for the Pioneer Run on 18th March).







We have a good local wheelwright, who has done velocipede wheels before, and plenty of local antique shops for a Victorian cabinet to sit over the rear wheels.

I bought this velocipede to use as a pattern for parts (wheels, handlebars, spring, moustache, brakes etc) and then I'll resell that one







Here's a trike I know, which I've used as a guide. 
Not sure when this one was made, but not 1869.
Trike conversion no damage to velocipede; can be converted back to 2-wheeler


----------



## redline1968

that thing rocks! love it! cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## bricycle

Backpedaler said:


> 1890s? no name - have it apart and going to powdercoater . . .




THAT is AWesome....keep us posted!!!


----------



## bricycle

dfa242 said:


> That's most definitely one of the nicest Whatchamacallits *I've* ever seen...




Thanks...sorry, missed yer post. I will update as I get her motivated.... bri.


----------



## Boris

Wing Your Heel said:


> I'm building a velocipede tricycle. I'm designing one which will look like this.
> I'll use it to display my stereoscopes and cycling stereoviews, to illustrate how photography and bicycles evolved together




Just caught up with this thread again. This is fascinating! I'm anxious to see the work progress.


----------



## KurseD

*...*

Early 1900s (Never could pin down an exact year) German Rabeneick. Was my oldest. Just sold at a yardsale for $20 












1965ish Murray Missile is my current oldest, just picked it up for my girls for $10


----------



## Larmo63

bricycle said:


> The valve holes appear home brew, I recently joined the Wheelmen.




Gawd, we are going to ALL end up on high wheels!!!


----------



## bicycles123

*My 19?? Hercules!*

It's my oldest now, but unknown what the year is on this beauty.....


----------



## Waterland

Some great bikes I'm seeing in this thread.  My oldest is a 1927 Schwinn girl's frame, juvenile size (26").  Currently in the process of stripping spray paint off to reveal original paint underneath.  Here's the before shot:


----------



## Larmo63

I have a 1491 C. Columbus wood framed "Flat World Explorer" that 

was built in Spain by an Italian guy. It's really rare. Only three were

built.


----------



## walter branche

*1869  boneshaker*



       1869 1st documented bicycle with metal spoked wheels and rubber tires ,reputable provenance


----------



## Gary Mc

1927 STUTZ MOTORBIKE built by Pope Westfield, 50th Anniversary edition currently being restored.


----------



## sloar

mid 1890's


----------



## arnold

*My Old bike COLUMBIA ROADSTER/RACER semi restored*

having difficulties finding the right model/year. it has a 2 piece crankarm and pope chainring w/ pope script on it, headbadge missing


----------



## rollfaster

*Oldest bike*

Would be my 1924 mead built shapleigh hardware rugby.


----------



## Gordon

*oldest bicycle*

Mine is an Elgin King which I believe is a 1908.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*Hanlin Brothers*

1869 Hanlin Brothers? Boneshaker
http://vintagebikesforsale.tumblr.com/


----------



## Nickinator

Nice thread resurrection!

The two oldest ones of mine around here are the 1894-5 Pope Hartford X, which is looking for a new home, and my 1898 Black Mfg. Tribune. 

Just got my Amish rims in the mail for the Tribune, so this fixie girl will be a rider in the spring. If I can manage with no brakes that is....

Nick has 4 or 5 TOC and teens bikes now, but only 2 are keepers, the 1917 Miami Flying Merkel (shown with a rider seat and modern wheels), which he has obsessively hunted down exact correct parts for (done! now onto body & paint!) and the 1918 Chief, that he just found the correct chainring for (thx Scott!). 

The lace up rims on the Chief suck, so will be figuring out something different- the painted to match og wood wheels look so nice tho;....

Darcie


----------



## PhilipJ

1888 Columbia high wheel


----------



## steve doan

*Oldest bike*

I have a 1901 Spalding shaft drive mens  bicycle with owners manual.  Steve Doan


----------



## Springer Tom

1909 Hudson Roadster


----------



## bricycle

THAT is yummy!!!


----------



## Iverider

Mmmmm...Yes...that's gorgeous. I've been wrestling with the Restore or not question for awhile now. My bike looks like it was constructed from bits of the Titanic. Bikes like yours make me want to paint and replate!!


----------



## fordmike65

1902 Napoleon. Still in the works.


----------



## willswares1220

*1887 - 56 inch - Columbia Expert*

" The Big Red "



Someday that will change...............................:o


----------



## PhilipJ

Springer Tom,
   Your Hudson Roadster is beautiful!! I can relate to Krautwaggen's thoughts. Many in this hobby prefer unrestored bikes but there is also something to be said about a restored antique bike. It gives one the feel and experience of what it would have been like owning one of these bikes, straight out of the factory, during that time period. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bricycle

willswares1220 said:


> " The Big Red "
> 
> 
> 
> Someday that will change...............................:o




That is awesome!


----------



## Balloontyre

fordmike65 said:


> 1902 Napoleon. Still in the works.




camera shy person behind the tree?


----------



## fordmike65

Balloontyre said:


> camera shy person behind the tree?




HA! Didn't even notice my girl hiding back there. She rode her Merc that day.






Didn't notice the drug deal going on back there either.


----------



## Balloontyre

fordmike65 said:


> Didn't notice the drug deal going on back there either.



Just another day at the beach


----------



## dfa242

1889 Columbia Light Roadster


----------



## willswares1220

That Light Roadster is a *GREAT* find!!!!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder

This is my oldest.


----------



## catfish

dfa242 said:


> 1889 Columbia Light Roadster
> 
> View attachment 180436




Very nice !!!!!


----------



## catfish

bikewhorder said:


> This is my oldest.




Is that set up to ride?


----------



## bikewhorder

Yeah, by some previous owner,  They relaced the original rear hub into a 24" rim.  I took it for a spin when I first got it.  Its not very fun to ride though, unless you're into really cramped fixed gear bikes.


----------



## Hobo Bill

*faster miles per hour*

I've been ridin' my 15' mead ranger bout town......there's somein bout wood rimed bikes with sew-ups.....


----------



## Dobie

*1894 Crescent #2*

My oldest complete bike





Also see http://s917.photobucket.com/user/dobie45/library/PRE 1895 CRESCENT CHICAGO


----------



## Robertriley

*1899 Cleveland Lozier*


----------



## wasp3245

*Farve late 1867*

Hello all 

Fun posting of old bikes ... old is a relative term .. 

Discounting the original Lallement machines in Paris 1863, Oliviers 64/65 ( made by Michaux)  ,  Raddison 65, Lallement again in 65/66 ...the first known   ads for a velocipede/ bicycle appear in May 1867 , south of France by the maker Cadot .... a wood framed machine.   With use, wood, would wear badly and possibly fail  in front forks and head.  November 1867 Farve begins production of a metal frame version of the diagonal frame velocipede, sales were brisk!
He published the first book about riding in January   1868 .  

This is my oldest machine   Farve #92    November or December  1867 

If anyone runs across a wood frame Cadot ...I'd be very interested ..or any machine with Lallement DNA on it. 

Cheers Carey


----------



## 1898Columbia

*Beautiful!*



Springer Tom said:


> 1909 Hudson Roadster



Hi Tom - I've been waiting to see this bike since you told me about it at Copake some time ago.  Love it!  Have you been back to Mad Dog in Delmar lately?  I have another project to bug him with!  Cheers, David from Castleton


----------



## bikeyard

*old*



bricycle said:


> 1891-2 Whatchamacallit




Do you think the strap brake was added later?


----------



## scrubbinrims

All my bikes are from 1932-42.
A narrow focus yes, but it's what I like and I don't come across much earlier in these parts.
Chris


----------



## cyclingday

1887 51" Columbia Light Roadster
 1887 54" Columbia Expert


----------



## hoofhearted

*1901 Hendee-Indian .. Special Racer .. 24"-wheels / tires.  Fixed-gear rear hub ...
front hub matches architecture of rear hub.  Two-plate fork crown with "fishtail" 
paint-design at bottom of fork legs.  Original wooden wheels.  Tires replaced.*


.............  patric
































===============================
===============================


----------



## fordmike65

cyclingday said:


> 1887 51" Columbia Light Roadster
> 1887 54" Columbia Expert




When are we gonna see these at a Coasters ride Marty?


----------



## cyclingday

fordmike65 said:


> When are we gonna see these at a Coasters ride Marty?




I've never had the balls to ride them in that kind of traffic.
I was so impressed with Walt when he rode his 1882 Columbia Standard.


----------



## redline1968

1895 sterling racer.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*1896 Waverley No. 14*

Enjoying seeing so many riders!


----------



## Springer Tom

PhilipJ said:


> Springer Tom,
> Your Hudson Roadster is beautiful!! I can relate to Krautwaggen's thoughts. Many in this hobby prefer unrestored bikes but there is also something to be said about a restored antique bike. It gives one the feel and experience of what it would have been like owning one of these bikes, straight out of the factory, during that time period.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil






Krautwaggen said:


> Mmmmm...Yes...that's gorgeous. I've been wrestling with the Restore or not question for awhile now. My bike looks like it was constructed from bits of the Titanic. Bikes like yours make me want to paint and replate!!






1898Columbia said:


> Hi Tom - I've been waiting to see this bike since you told me about it at Copake some time ago.  Love it!  Have you been back to Mad Dog in Delmar lately?  I have another project to bug him with!  Cheers, David from Castleton



Thanks to all y'all....I wanted to restore one and I picked this one, it was either restore or scrap it, it was nowhere near saving an original bike.....


----------



## corbettclassics

redline1968 said:


> 1895 sterling racer.




What a beautiful Sterling!  Here's from the 1895 catalogue for you … (hope it helps a little for you)

Interesting that you need a saddle and they are showing the saddles on the same open page.

Maybe you already have this but thought to post it anyway for you.


----------



## redline1968

Thank you so much. seeing it in a catalog is awesome. Now I can find the right saddle.  Mark


----------



## Sped Man

My oldest bicycle is a 1933 Mead Ranger Ace. I refuse to buy bicycle that are too old. Especially ones that use tires or wheels that are almost impossible to get new.


----------



## kermit

*not my oldest but my favorite*

26" tall Victor 1897


----------

